# Software Build v10.1 2019.40.2.4 ca5ee86b (12/20/2019)



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

New SW just detected on an X. Could it be our Holiday version?


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Detected this evening on a Model X in Ontario.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Surely the holiday version will have a new build week number?


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Date New Version Previous Version Model Region Country AP
12/20/2019 07:54 PM 2019.40.2.3 40ef2d4d 2019.40.2.2 655c0f72 S 85D Baden-Württemberg Germany Unknown
12/20/2019 07:47 PM 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f 2019.40.2 36f8355b35 3 Standard Range Plus Georgia United States Unknown
12/20/2019 07:47 PM 2019.40.2.4 ca5ee86b 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f X Long Range Colorado United States Unknown
12/20/2019 07:36 PM 2019.40.2.3 40ef2d4d 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f S P85D Washington United States Unknown
12/20/2019 07:32 PM 2019.40.2.4 ca5ee86b 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f X 100D Ohio China Unknown
12/20/2019 07:31 PM 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f 2019.36.2.3 4a358fb S 60D Bern Switzerland Unknown
12/20/2019 07:22 PM 2019.40.2.4 ca5ee86b 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f 3 Long Range Dual Motor Texas China Unknown
12/20/2019 07:08 PM 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f 2019.40.2 36f8355b35 3 Performance Dual Motor California United States Unknown
12/20/2019 07:01 PM 2019.40.2.4 ca5ee86b 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f S 100D Texas United States Unknown
12/20/2019 06:47 PM 2019.40.2.1 38f55d9f 2019.36.2.1 ea322ad 3 Long Range California United States Unknown

Did China start naming places after United States places like the United States did with Europe?


----------



## EchoCharlie3189 (Mar 28, 2019)

Has anyone else had their radio stop working? Starting on Saturday, it would just do the spinning loading circle and wouldn't tune to any saved or manually entered stations.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone else notice that you can drive car when using key card to enter without putting card on console? Just did it with key cars and tesla ring and both worked without me ever putting card on console. I did this from home if it matters.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Shadow LI said:


> Anyone else notice that you can drive car when using key card to enter without putting card on console?


Yep. That works as long as you start driving within 20 seconds of tapping the car to the b-pillar. Otherwise, you need to reauthenticate (by tapping the card either to the center console or the b-pillar again) before driving.


----------



## Shadow LI (Aug 19, 2018)

Never knew that! Thanks!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> Yep. That works as long as you start driving within 20 seconds of tapping the car to the b-pillar. Otherwise, you need to reauthenticate (by tapping the card either to the center console or the b-pillar again) before driving.


Actually you get 2 minutes from the time you unlock to start driving.

EDIT - I'm wrong, I did look it up in the manual and actually it's 30 seconds per the latest copy I found online, page 7.


----------

